# Samoa orange TT



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

I was thinking about ordering a TT with the amplified black package in Glacier White, but then i saw it in Samoa.

What do people think :?:


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks fantastic


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

local dealer has one and it a great colour.
issue is re-sale, its a marmite colour. Red will be safer as will the pearl white.

The down side with soma is that the in the cabin the aluminium parts are also painted soma which looks a bit OTT.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Not half bad! The black styling pack of old and privacy glass or black edition have been enhanced to greater levels with the amplified version which I have to say looks great with the Samoa! All part of the phasing out of the Mark 2 I guess!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No, way it works is you have to have a Black edition and this is an add-on for £700.
you can't spec it on a standard Sline.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

That looks great!


----------



## LeTrench (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks awesome - vibrant colours are coming back in vogue....

No more white stillettos and boring greys (no offence anyone!!)


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice

don't think ill be able to live with this colour everyday ,,


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Its not what we think, if you like it ,buy it

I think it looks good though


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

davelincs said:


> Its not what we think, if you like it ,buy it
> 
> I think it looks good though


This... +1


----------



## mag_TT (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, when I saw this I thought it looked awesome...

So I had to order one.... should be getting it around March... also agree with



davelincs said:


> Its not what we think, if you like it ,buy it
> 
> I think it looks good though


I just can't wait...


----------



## BenziTT (Nov 21, 2012)

davelincs said:


> Its not what we think, if you like it ,buy it
> 
> I think it looks good though


Exactly as said here, i ordered mine despite people telling me not to get a TT 

But if you like the colour then its the colour for you, just got to remember you are the one that will be driving it, not anyone on here


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> local dealer has one and it a great colour.
> issue is re-sale, its a marmite colour. Red will be safer as will the pearl white.
> 
> The down side with soma is that the in the cabin the aluminium parts are also painted soma which looks a bit OTT.


I agree with the intertior bits, the ALu bits in Orange look kinda plasticy. Personally I don't think it will be that hard to sell it come resale time, gues I'll find out one day.










Perfer mine


----------



## mag_TT (Jan 4, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> local dealer has one and it a great colour.
> issue is re-sale, its a marmite colour. Red will be safer as will the pearl white.
> 
> The down side with soma is that the in the cabin the aluminium parts are also painted soma which looks a bit OTT.


Hi Toshiba,

Where would local dealer be? I ordered mine without seeing it in the flesh... would love to take a peek whilst waiting for mine. (not really impatient..... much!!!)


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

mag_TT said:


> Where would local dealer be? I ordered mine without seeing it in the flesh... would love to take a peek whilst waiting for mine. (not really impatient..... much!!!)


Will you post some photos when you pick her up mag?, it won,t be long now


----------



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

mag_TT said:


> Hi, when I saw this I thought it looked awesome...
> 
> So I had to order one.... should be getting it around March... also agree with
> 
> ...


Hi mag, this colour is stunning, i would have had this colour if they had one at my dealership, but ended up with the Glacier White instead as they had it in stock, and i also love the Glacier so i've parted with my cash!
Every dealership i've been to haven't got a samoa one, but nottingham audi are getting one in soon.
I've got loads of photo's of the samoa, if you want them i'll email to you.

Nottingham audi also have an A1 in samoa in the showroom, it doesn't look quite as good under tungsten lighting, but still very nice.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Couldn't live with boring colours even the family XC90 is bright red, will be keeping the TTS for a while so don't look at resale

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

dakmaster said:


> Nottingham audi also have an A1 in samoa in the showroom, it doesn't look quite as good under tungsten lighting, but still very nice.


I saw the a1 in Nottingham Audi this morning, it would obviously look better outside in daylight


----------



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

davelincs said:


> dakmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Nottingham audi also have an A1 in samoa in the showroom, it doesn't look quite as good under tungsten lighting, but still very nice.
> ...


Definitely.


----------



## mag_TT (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Dakmaster,

Thanks for the heads up .. but Nottingham is a bit too far. I will just have to be patient, I will get mine eventually.

Any pictures you've got though would defo like to see (sure others here would too) could you post some of them here?

I also keep looking at dealerships just incase I spot one 

PS. I think all the colours look great with the Amplifed pack - enjoy


----------



## robbie_boy (Nov 5, 2010)

I would trade my red interior for the charcoal/orange interior in a heart beat



Anakin said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > local dealer has one and it a great colour.
> ...


----------



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

mag_TT said:


> Hi Dakmaster,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up .. but Nottingham is a bit too far. I will just have to be patient, I will get mine eventually.
> 
> ...


Here's a few more pics.


----------



## mag_TT (Jan 4, 2013)

Cheers ... that wets the appetite nicely ...


----------



## mag_TT (Jan 4, 2013)

here she is....


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

mag_TT said:


> here she is....


Very nice mate ,u will defo get noticed in ure new tt 8)


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

All those black bits would have to go esp the wheels..
its a color for countries where you get sun, not the wet and rainy island


----------



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

msnttf10 said:


> All those black bits would have to go esp the wheels..
> its a color for countries where you get sun, not the wet and rainy island


Are you for real? It looks the nuts especially all the "black bits"


----------



## dakmaster (Dec 21, 2012)

mag_TT said:


> here she is....


What a beauty, enjoy it mag, and post some pics when the sun comes out 8)


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

dakmaster said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> > All those black bits would have to go esp the wheels..
> ...


if you're 13...
the wheels look pants, the spoiler and splitter are screaming pls look at me while im pretending to be a wannabe not very sporty car from france. the two tone is all wrong for the lines and style.

Only way that works is on a black bodied car and even then the wheels would have go and be replaced with titanium RS4s
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

This colour looks the nuts in sunshine but I'm not so keen on it in gloomier weather.


----------



## mag_TT (Jan 4, 2013)

msnttf10 said:


> All those black bits would have to go esp the wheels..
> its a color for countries where you get sun, not the wet and rainy island


To me the wheels and the black bits are what appeals most... the contrast is awesome between black and orange.
Boils down to personal taste..

When the sun is out she likes to play hide & seek... although .. not very good at it


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

mag_TT said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> > All those black bits would have to go esp the wheels..
> ...


The colour contrast is superb as aptly demonstrated in this photo! Without doubt the second best standard Audi colour currently on the market (ok joint first then!!). :lol: :wink:

P.S. You really do need to pop over to Guernsey for a photo shoot as I think our two colours will look awesome together in the warm summer sun!


----------



## Gav (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks great.

Id agree the two tone colour makes it.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mag_TT (Jan 4, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> mag_TT said:
> 
> 
> > msnttf10 said:
> ...


Agree, they would look good together (Red was my second choice :? )
Unfortunately, when I do go to Guernsey (for work) I have to fly...


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Two Words "Dogs" & "Bollocks" separate the words and it looks like an insult......... but

Put them together and hey presto your car looks the Dogs Bollocks!


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

I agree with the above the orange and black combo work very well together.
Bet you get lots of interest in it


----------



## stuarTTdi (Mar 18, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> This colour looks the nuts in sunshine but I'm not so keen on it in gloomier weather.


totally agree with you, I have the same colour l love it!! but comes alive with a bit of sunshine!!


----------



## ian stevenson (Jan 24, 2011)

dakmaster said:


> mag_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, when I saw this I thought it looked awesome...
> ...


----------



## ian stevenson (Jan 24, 2011)

hi guys

my partner and I have just ordered the diesel in saoma orange amplified eddition anyone else got one out there


----------



## Paul-TT (Jul 29, 2013)

I think the colour looks stunning in the flesh but I'd have never thought so until I saw one in my local dealer's showroom... I took this picture and my son seemed to like it too...


----------



## dazmondey (Aug 5, 2013)

Loving that!!


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks awesome! I think TTRS looks good in bright/non-standard colours! After all it is a super car!


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

definitely the best "orange" color. unfortunately it wasnt around when i bought my TT. Samora Orange would be the only non-blue color I'd get. That and Daytona Gray 

Great looking car!!


----------

